# Safest blade guard, regardless of cost.



## sandsquid (Dec 23, 2013)

I need blade guards that will not work themselves off inside my bag. My bag gets jostled around a lot, especially on days I commute the 10 miles each way by bicycle. My blade guards working themselves loos and leaving sharp edges exposed inside my bag. I have not cut myself, yet, but if I don't get this under control, I can see it happening. I simply can't afford to miss school or work due to a serious cut. And with counting on the VA for my healthcare needs, well... yeah, it's far better to not get cut in the first place.

I've already tried the fancy felt lined plastic Wusthoff, the had and softer Messermeisters.
Home-made cardboard & duct-tape so far have proven to be the best for not working off the blade in my bag, but are the scariest and take the most attention to put back on after use, and can trap dampness against the blades...

I am leaning towards KnifeSafe for all the blades that have the "normal" heel and return to secure it in place.
And Bisbell guards for my boning knife and bread slicer.

Unless, of course, you tell me the suck too.

The Wusthof 4540/29 (11" Salmon Slicer), Mercer M23011 (10" Slicer) are proving to be the most difficult to find guards for.


----------



## jake t buds (May 27, 2013)

Ok. I used these (well, same type - Messermeisters), and placed them on top of one another open end opposite open end, with the handles opposite each other and wrapped them together with a fat rubber band in two places. They are cheap, and if you place knives together that are of similar size and use a strong rubber band, it should do the trick. Don't know if you used the same ones. They come in various sizes and are hard plastic, and very stiff. They have one that's 12.5 inches long.

They never came out of the sleeve while in my bag, and the bag wasn't a knife bag. It was a one strap back pack. However, if you throw your bag around willy nilly, it might not work.


----------



## sandsquid (Dec 23, 2013)

jake t buds said:


> wrapped them together with a fat rubber band in two places.


Brilliant! A practical use for all the endless supply of heavy duty "broccoli bands"!


----------



## thatchairlady (Feb 15, 2012)

I'm NOT an expert, but do have "mad scientist" moments.  I know you can by magnetic sheets... like stuff fridge magnets are made of.  What if you cut a piece a bit longer than blade and twice as wide.  Do a light score (with exacto or something similar)... JUST deep enough to allow  nice easy fold, but not deep enough to cut thru.  Then you could just fold over blade edge.


----------



## vic cardenas (Nov 11, 2012)

I like my Forschner Edge-Mags. They never move at all. Plus I can stick one on my 240mm gyuto and stick the knife in my waistband if I only need one knife for the day. Makes for a comfortable concealed weapon.


----------



## rick alan (Nov 15, 2012)

Hmmm - I always imagined a knife roll/bag was suppose to have flapped pockets to contain movement.

Rick


----------



## sandsquid (Dec 23, 2013)

Rick Alan said:


> I always imagined a knife roll/bag was suppose to have flapped pockets to contain movement.


I have The Ultimate Edge *Evolution Deluxe 18 pc. *knife bag.





  








2001-EDB%20front.jpg




__
sandsquid


__
Jul 1, 2014











  








2001-edb%20open.jpg




__
sandsquid


__
Jul 1, 2014








It's got great retention pockets for the knife handles but very little in the way of blade restraint.
It's the only thing that has the capacity I need to carry everything I need for school, my internship, and being on the "short-call" list with a few caterers. It is a great bag but has it's limitations. No knives have ever been found "free floating", but blade guards work off. The flaps are good at protecting the stuff on each side of the compartment, but does little for retention.


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz (Apr 24, 2011)

[product="27029"]Chef Pak Edge [/product]
what about this @SandSquid


----------



## foodpump (Oct 10, 2005)

I never really "got" the concept of knife bags. Over the years I have been "gifted" with several knife rolls.  I used them once or twice and then got rid of them;

My observations regarding knife bags and rolls?

1) Kitchens have a lot of food in them.  Duh!  The knife roll invariably lays under or even on a prep table.  And, invariably, the roll gets stuff like coffee, meat stock, salad dressing, bread crumbs, and whatever else spilled on it.  Cleaning the roll is a p.i.t.a. and if you don't it gets pretty stinky and ripe very fast. Yes you can toss it in the washing machine, but you will never get all the breadcrumbs or salad dressing out from the various flaps and pockets.

2) The material of knife rolls is not bullet proof.  Not that anyone is shooting at your knife roll, but a heavy chef's knife that slides from a horizontal position to a vertical position in 1/500 second (like when you pick up the roll) will cut a nice slit into the bag.  d.a.m.h.I.k.t., O.K.?

For me, I carry my knives on public transportation to and from work in a plastic toolbox.

Three reasons for doing so:

1) You can spill as much crud as you want to on, or even in the tool box, take the knives out, and run the toolbox through the dishwasher. Done deal.

2) Plastic walls of the toolbox will stop a sliding heavy Chef's knife from cutting a new slit int the box.  And it won't damage the tip of your knife when it does impact the plastic walls either. 

3) A plastic toolbox is still cheaper than any cloth zippered and compartmentized roll.


----------



## nicko (Oct 5, 2001)

[product="27029"]Chef Pak Edge [/product]


----------



## vic cardenas (Nov 11, 2012)

Vic Cardenas said:


> I like my Forschner Edge-Mags. They never move at all.


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz (Apr 24, 2011)

heh guys, take a look at the upper right hand side of the post, I've posted some great products that might help @Vic Cardenas I even have those magnetic guards, very cool!


----------



## millionsknives (Apr 25, 2014)

@Vic Cardenas I was going to build a saya this weekend but those edge mags are making me lazy.


----------



## chris bruce (Jul 5, 2014)

Forschner Edge-Mags with My Jende Knife roll http://www.cheftalk.com/t/81337/jende-leather-knife-roll-amazing


----------



## rick alan (Nov 15, 2012)

Chris Bruce said:


> Forschner Edge-Mags with My Jende Knife roll http://www.cheftalk.com/t/81337/jende-leather-knife-roll-amazing


This one has those necessary little flaps.

Rick


----------

